# Fallo con proteus y transistor NPN



## supermote (Dic 12, 2010)

Hola a todos,

Estoy intentando simular un simple inversor con un transistor NPN (2n3904) con el ISIS de Proteus, versión 7.7 sp2 (build 9089), bajo windows 7 64bits. El circuito es el siguiente:



La fuente de arriba es una simple fuente de corriente continua de 12V, la de abajo es una fuente de 5V que oscila cada segundo entre 0V y 5V. Con esto quiero simular los "ceros" y los "unos" de la salida de un circuito lógico.
El caso esque el valor de tensión que consigo en el colector nunca supera los 0.9V. 
He probado el caso con componentes reales en protoboard y el resultado es el esperado, asique he de preguntar si estoy haciendo algo mal en el Proteus o es un fallo del programa.

Un saludo.


----------



## ByAxel (Dic 12, 2010)

Creo que es en tu PC; lo e simulado y todo bien... va de 0.4 a 12V cada 500ms...
Usa el plot "Digital" de las herramientas "Graph Mode" y revisa si salen pulsos del generador...

salud2


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 12, 2010)

XD otro fallo del proteus de los miles que tiene... Gracias por el dato.


----------



## supermote (Dic 12, 2010)

Muchas gracias a los dos por contestar.



> Usa el plot "Digital" de las herramientas "Graph Mode" y revisa si salen pulsos del generador...


El plot digital también me daba mal el resultado, olvidé mencionarlo aquí. Por lo que me cuentas, ese es el resultado "esperado" que me daba en la protoboard.

Probaré mañana en otro ordenador a ver si me pasa lo mismo, si no ya veo que tengo que probar a reinstalar el Proteus.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## supermote (Dic 13, 2010)

Efectivamente, al reinstalar se acabaron los problemas.


Un saludo


----------

